# Absolutely a tough hunt two speed goats in the cart.



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

WOW! Tuff Hunting.
A four hour drive to about 40 miles south of Malta. Way out in the "Boonies" , we set up camp in the dark on the shore of Shallow lake. It turned out warmer that predicted ,with light east breeze. Sleep came easily even with the expectations of the hunt in the morning, At least for me. I had to work Friday and got up at 2:00 A.M. and it was around 10:00 pm.










Day break found us in the field about a mile from the truck. As it got light we saw a band of antelope only 150 yards from us ,too bad the saw us first. We made a quick plan to try and intercept them and off we went. This old man has a rough time keeping up with the kids and speed goat anymore but I did it. We could have been another 200 yards but, they showed up as expected on the sky line, and of course My son had the shot and he took it. 258 yards with his "Swede" and it was over. He took the heard buck, the only buck, and it was not bad . A 14" buck isn't bad.










They started to take care of the animal after some pictures and I headed back to the truck with the guns to get the game cart. Long stinking way back, two miles at least. By time I got unloaded and dug the cart out and headed back I could see them on the ridge dragging. I got to them with only 3/4 of a mile left to the truck. we did load him up for a ride.










Got it back and tied down and off for more.










Hunted several other spots without ANY luck. We did find some but hunted them unsuccessfully. About dark we thought we would look one more time for the flock we saw. Bingo Now we could find 'm. Poor Daughter-in-law was whipped by now and took a spot where she could see and set. We made a remarkable stalk and got to within 85 yards of a very nice buck. The grass being so long I had to sit up and use my sticks to shoot. All the does stood first and covered the buck. As they ran off I never could get a shot at the buck. D-I-Law on the other hand had an opportunity of her own. We spooked four antelope that walked to within 50 yards of where she was sitting but her luck was the same as ours no shot. The heard we hunted also ran to her but again no shot at the buck.










Dark now we went back to camp to find the cows had moved in next door and where using out camp, tent, and Suburban as there own, rubbing post and crapping everywhere. After a forced eviction we made dinner and hit the sack,7:00 pm and the lights were out.

Next day started at 4:00 am. so we could break camp, hot coffee and a breakfast sandwich that I made at home and had in the cooler and off again. We went to a spot the boy thought could hold some goats. After we signed in to the BMA we turned around the truck and "POOF" a band of antelope appeared in the horizon three miles away. Ok game on! We drove up the highway We saw some just a hundred yards off the road, Finally some good luck, there was a cut and a place we could park out of sight. We piled out shimmied up the bank on our bellies and under the fence. Our luck was holding true, the only buck had his body guards all around him. No shot again, but as we were watching them slip away we saw the first band come off the break and run to a pond out in a bowl two miles across dead center. Humm here we go again. after a LOT of crawling and snaking around we got to spot where we may have a chance. The kids went one way I went the other . I rounded a corner down in a coulee the goats were attempting a sneaky escape and had no idea I was there. The does came to a halt the heard buck was fallowing up in the back. He stopped just short of the does, finally a brake. I flopped my fat but on the ground deployed my sticks got him in the scope and sent one down the tube of the 22/250. Whack the 60 gr partition hit it's mark, the goat hunched up and kicked his hind legs in the air. And then Ran off, WHAT! It took 15 or 20 minutes to locate him . The kids were helping me by then and they found him. Daughter-in-law shot three times and could not hit him running. He ran another 400 yards and laid down again The boy and I worked up on him and I hit him again and he was out this time.










When we started this 3 mile hunt way back at the truck set our packs with things like knives, rope, tape for the tag you know stuff we needed... My fold up in my pocket kind of worked and I had two Band-Aids in my wallet that worked to hold the tag in place.
Did I say the cart was three miles away? My son ( the little moose ) suggested we could just carry him back and he did over his shoulders it went. He stopped just twice ,,,So WE could rest! ONE Tuff hunt. It turned out the buck was turned toward me more then I realized. The bullet went in the shoulder right, but deflected off and didn't break the bone ran through one lung and came out the opposite rear ham and didn't break a single bone.
That just about killed Sunday, but we had two and called her quits. We got back in to town and the processor was just about to close up so we dropped them off. We talked with them as they winched them off the bumper buddy and they only took in 10 antelope for the weekend and ours where the only bucks...
For whatever that says and we only saw two deer the entire trip... [:s]


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice!! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweet, I hope to hunt those animals one day soon. Nice description of your hunt, and nice looking goats.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice write up. Kudos.

:hunter:


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Someday it would be fun to hunt those things, but my 22-250 would probably stay at home and the .243 would get it's time in the field.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing and Congrats !


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

tis the season.

my in-laws are on the east side knocking down speed goats. their location was a draw and i didn't put in for it :frusty:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the goats- Thanks for sharing the hunt!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

awesome story and pics,love that sky shot

them bucks are very nice indeed,some realy nice looking horns and cutters on both of them

i plan on going after them one day,i will be using my TIKKA T3 270 for them though

thats one of the reasons i bought the 270


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome hunt!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt and write up.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great story and pictures. Congrats on the prairie goats!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Enjoyed your pic's and hunt story----Congrats on your kill-----------------sb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stuff! I see the original 6.5x55 Swede muzzle. Interesting choice of gun/caliber for antelope. Obviously effective.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... Congrats and great story/pics...


----------

